# *



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so do you feel good about yourself with this work youve done,really…......well id be damn proud of it my friend,top notch as usual buddy.cant wait to see the finish pop that walnut wide open,gonna be groovey man.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Just what I'd expect from you, LeeRoy. Beautiful. I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Thats gonna look amazing when finished.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> so do you feel good about yourself with this work youve done,really…......well id be damn proud of it my friend,top notch as usual buddy.cant wait to see the finish pop that walnut wide open,gonna be groovey man.
> 
> - pottz


So far I am pleased. I made the drawers today and they turned out nice and square without any coercing. The big moment will be mounting the fronts and hoping everything lays out flat and nice.

Thanks Rich and SMP
I hope it looks good, although I know they're not going to look as good as if they were stained a nice walnut color. Finish is going to be bleached, as with a lot of the other stuff I have done in the unit.
The grain is going to have to sell it.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, such beautiful timber for the project.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Wood ID help. Could this really be Walnut?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Wood ID help. Could this really be Walnut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that is stunning,but really doesn't look like walnut?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it looks like walnut. Kiln dried and steamed to even out the color. 
What makes the night stands floating


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> What makes the night stands floating
> 
> - Aj2


Magic. This *is* LeeRoy after all.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

If he used ironwood then they would be sinking nightstands


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> What makes the night stands floating
> 
> - Aj2


Floating is a term used when furniture is mounted to a wall and there are no legs holding it up.

I'm working on a magnetic plate for the floor and one for the bottom of the cabinet. If I get the power right, when I face the two poles together it might just "float".

I'm also working on a magnetic skating ring with magnetic shoes…...


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

A coworker of mine had a floating globe on his desk. Pretty much everybody would play with the thing at some point. Funny how magnets can mesmerize you no matter how old you are.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice workmanship. 



> Wood ID help. Could this really be Walnut? - LeeRoyMan


 +1 Looks like the same bland colored (steamed, and kiln dried) walnut sold locally.

Dead give away is no white sap wood on the original planks. 








Walnut sapwood is bright white, not chocolate milk brown.

Always end up using a diluted walnut dye stain on the steamed stuff. 
It also helps reduce natural UV fading of walnut too. 
YMMV


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think it looks like walnut. Kiln dried and steamed to even out the color.
> What makes the night stands floating
> 
> - Aj2


yeah your right i didn't think of steamed walnut probably because i never use it.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> What makes the night stands floating
> 
> - Aj2
> 
> ...


That's actually not a bad idea. If it were marketed to the new woke hippie hay smoking solar panel loving sandle wearing libtards. 
Might even get green deal funding. 
All joking aside.
Excellent cut on the meters Lee Roy. A simple look not easy to get right. Thumbs up here.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I m also working on a magnetic skating ring with magnetic shoes…...
> - LeeRoyMan


I'm in!!
What happens if you put your shoes on the wrong feet though….?? Just asking for a friend…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I m also working on a magnetic skating ring with magnetic shoes…...
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I m in!!
> ...


Now I have Stairway to Heaven stuck in my head.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> I m also working on a magnetic skating ring with magnetic shoes…...
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I m in!!
> ...


You go backwards.. or maybe just left turns like in Nascar…


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't know if it was steamed or not, (I didn't think it was)
but in any case I bleached the crap out of it…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet build…looks great. Awesome grain matching on the whole thing as well.
I'm on the fence with the bleaching…odd color, but not a bad odd.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Sweet build…looks great. Awesome grain matching on the whole thing as well.
> I m on the fence with the bleaching…odd color, but not a bad odd.
> 
> - Tony_S


Yeah, I'm not sold on the bleaching. It looks better than in the pictures, but IDK.
I don't think I would use it for myself, unless it fit in with the decor.
.
.
Damn designers…..
Although it does put more experience under my belt, 
so thanks to the designers for the opportunity.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Sweet build…looks great. Awesome grain matching on the whole thing as well.
> I m on the fence with the bleaching…odd color, but not a bad odd.
> 
> - Tony_S
> ...


yeah never liked bleached walnut but it does look beautiful leeroy.what are you doing for the finish.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> yeah never liked bleached walnut but it does look beautiful leeroy.what are you doing for the finish.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks Pottz
My go to finish…
SW Dull Rubbed pre-cat


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Finishing up the tower job. Furniture coming in the morning.




























And 1 of the units that came from California, I installed it and did the crown and base.


----------



## Sean_F (Feb 24, 2021)

Beautiful work. Why does everyone mount their TV's over the fireplace? Way too high! Second one is fine.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Beautiful work. Why does everyone mount their TV s over the fireplace? Way too high! Second one is fine.
> 
> - Sean_F


I agree, but who cares when they're paying you? I'd put it on the ceiling if they want me to.

Great work, LeeRoy.


----------



## Sean_F (Feb 24, 2021)

> Beautiful work. Why does everyone mount their TV s over the fireplace? Way too high! Second one is fine.
> 
> - Sean_F
> 
> ...


I'd suffer with the high TV to live in a house like that! haha


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Beautiful work. Why does everyone mount their TV s over the fireplace? Way too high! Second one is fine.
> 
> - Sean_F


Thanks Sean,
Normally I would agree, but you're not 6 feet away on a sofa.
It's a bedroom and the room is probably 20' wide and you're watching from on the bed, so to me, it's fine.
(The wall with the nightstands and the fireplace wall are in the same room.)

Thanks Rich,
(Another 20 on the way)

Side Note:
It's been interesting watching them build the "Sphere" while I've been working here.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks good to me except the vertical slat wall. Designers are weird 
The floating units are cool. I like the idea of cleaning under them without moving them.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thats some damn nice work my friend.i too dont like tv's over a fireplace but in this condition it works quite well.kinda like the slat wall myself,wife wouldn't though.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good old man. I'm convinced now though….I don't like bleached Walnut.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Pottz!



> Looks good old man. I m convinced now though….I don t like bleached Walnut.
> 
> - Tony_S


It's grown on me. 
I probably wouldn't do it for myself, but it looks better in person than the crappy pictures I take. 
My camera doesn't show the accurate color.

Old man is right, I'm up drinking CLENPIQ, procedure at 7:00


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

Just found this today looking at your home page after seeing the wine room slide show. Great grain alignment!!!

Is there a picture out there of the finished project?

OK, I found it. Just had to pay attention.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I can't put my finger on why but I do enjoy that bleached walnut. It kind of has the color pallet of bamboo but the grain is much more pleasing. I kind of want to see what a full mid century modern kitchen would look like with the bleached walnut. I can't afford to build one so Leeroy if you happen to build one let us know.

The fit on those mitered corners is quite impressive. I'm a huge fan of that style but still haven't figured out how to build it.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> What makes the night stands floating
> 
> - Aj2
> 
> ...


Sounds like a hoverboard


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Just found this today looking at your home page after seeing the wine room slide show. Great grain alignment!!!
> 
> Is there a picture out there of the finished project?
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,
I was at the site today and snapped a picture. Wish it would have been a little more fixed up, but…


----------

